# 10 Tallest Buildings In The World [interactive map]



## ozwuli (Dec 6, 2017)

10 Tallest Buildings In The World
source: https://geoshen.com/posts/10-tallest-buildings-in-the-world

geoshen
_Last Updated: 7 Jan 2018_



> Humanity continues to reacher higher and higher heights. We build more and taller skyscrapers every year. In fact, the current 10 tallest buildings in the world were built in just the last decade. We'll introduce them in this post.


Continue reading: https://geoshen.com/posts/10-tallest-buildings-in-the-world


----------

